
A web UI completely controlled by keyboard - marvinblum
https://emvi.com/blog/a-new-experimental-user-interface-QMZgmZG1L5
======
marvinblum
Hello Hackers!

We've build a new experimental UI for our product Emvi and are looking for
feedback. So, if you like it or hate it, please let us now.

Stay healthy! Marvin

